

Ask HN: Halloween Costume Ideas - meterplech

Trying to think of a witty halloween costume idea, any funny/witty/pithy/punny ideas?
======
TTDaVeTT
You could get two other friends and be rock, paper, scissors. Then go around
battling each other with character driven dialog. For example, if you're rock
and you fight paper and lose, you would scream, "Why does this keep
happening?! What does he have that I don't have?!?!"

